# Greg's South Side Raceway next race Friday 3-6-2015



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Racing starts at 7:00pm


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Boot Scooting Boogie night for me. lol


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Race results

4.5 inch FCR

JON. 165
GREG G. 161
CORKY. 158
KERRY. 158
RUSS. 157
BRUCE. 153
ROD. 152
RICK S. 150
DALE P. 100

Indy

GREG G. 116
KERRY. 113
JON. 111
CORKY. 111
RUSS. 111
BRUCE. 104
DALE P. 85

4.0 inch FLEXI

CORKY. 179
KERRY. 179
RICK S. 178
JON. 174
RUSS. 168
GREG G. 166
BRUCE. 160
DALE P. 129

HARD BODY

JON. 140
RUSS. 138
KERRY. 133
RICK S. 132
BRUCE. 129
CORKY. 118
DALE P. 115


----------

